
There’s a Dangerous Racial Bias in the Body Mass Index - sridca
https://www.newsweek.com/2017/05/19/obesity-childhood-obesity-body-mass-index-bmi-weight-weight-gain-health-595625.html
======
towaway1138
Ugh. It's not "bias", it's simply new science. Or perhaps "new-ish", since
most of this has been known for decades.

~~~
sridca
Yes, it is indeed a "bias". Otherwise BMI recommendations would have already
been accounting for race.

They account for height and weight, but where do you see mention of race here,
for instance?
[https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmi...](https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm)

Their recommendations are utterly useless -- even harmful -- to South Asians.

